# Antiviren Boot OS



## the|MIKE (28. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern von "Desinfec´t" gelesen, und wollte das gleich mal austesten, aber nach dem ich es auf CD gebrannt habe, und neu gebootet habe, habe ich ganz normal bei der Auswahlliste, auf Desinfec´t starten gedrückt und abgewartet, nach kurz warten, kommt ein komplett graues bild, was auch als konsole dient, und nach einiger zeit wird es schwarz auch als konsole, und dann passiert nichts mehr...

würde gerne mal da mehr in die richtung linux und antivir reingehen, da sich das echt interessant ist und wohl auch eines der sichersten verfahren, um festzustellen ob viren vorhanden sind oder? 

gruß
MIKE


----------



## Jimini (28. April 2011)

Zu dem Desinfec't-Problem kann ich leider nichts sagen. Du kannst ja mal im Heise-Forum schauen, ob da Threads zu eröffnet wurden.

Wie du völlig richtig vermutest, ist die Virussuche von einem Live-Betriebssystem die sicherste und aussagekräftigste Möglichkeit, ein System in der Hinsicht näher zu beleuchten. Einem kompromittierten System kann man nicht mehr trauen. Dennoch gilt natürlich auch hier: dass der Virenscanner keinen Virus findet, bedeutet nicht, dass keine Viren auf dem System sind! Man kann hier aber schon eher Dinge wie beispielsweise Rootkits aufspüren, die das infizierte System selber nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## the|MIKE (28. April 2011)

gibts da denn ne alternative zu Desinfect? also gibt es zum beispiel die möglichkeit n lunux system auf sagen wir mal nem usb-stick zu haben, mit antivierprogs drauf oder muss da was spezielles her? 

wie gesagt kenn mich mit linux da nicht so aus also bitte gleich mit beispiel oder noch besser link


----------



## iRaptor (29. April 2011)

Avira AntiVir Rescue System - Download

Einfach auf CD brennen.


----------



## the|MIKE (29. April 2011)

ach super werd ich gleich mal testen danke 
da fällt mir aber noch dazu ein,

falls jetzt die viren auf ner anderen platte sind, hab insegesamt fünf platte, kann man die angesteckt lassen und auch damit überprüfen? 
würde ungern ne verseuchte platte an ein laufendes, ohne befall, Betriebssystem zu hängen... 
werd aber mal testen danke


----------



## MasterFreak (29. April 2011)

Du kannst auch die Kostenpflichtige G-Data Live CD benutzen die ist auch ganz gut !!!


----------



## iRaptor (29. April 2011)

the|MIKE schrieb:


> ach super werd ich gleich mal testen danke
> da fällt mir aber noch dazu ein,
> 
> falls jetzt die viren auf ner anderen platte sind, hab insegesamt fünf platte, kann man die angesteckt lassen und auch damit überprüfen?
> ...


 
Du kannst alle Platten dran lassen, der schaut alle durch. Ist auch besser wenn du alle scannen lässt. Das Live OS wird sich nicht mit Viren infizieren.


----------



## the|MIKE (19. Mai 2011)

also ich hoffe hier wird nochmal reingeschaut ;P

hab das mal probiert klappt super ;P 
bin grad dabei mir ubuntu anzuschauen, und würd mal gern wissen ob es denn geht, wenn ich ubuntu parralel zu win 7 installiert habe, ob ich, falls Windows Virenverseucht ist oder ähnliches, ubunto starten kann und dann das mal von dem betriebssystem überprüfe was da auf Windows rumgeistert geht das? und brauch ich bei ubunte denn ne Antivir-software, ja ich weiß das es kaum welche für linux gibt aber sollte mann es haben ? wenn ja welches am besten bin da komplet neu in ubunt/linux ;P

grüße

Mike


----------



## Jimini (19. Mai 2011)

Natürlich kannst du Ubuntu parallel zu Windows installieren. Ich hatte mal testweise WindowsXP und sechs oder sieben verschiedene Linux-Distributionen installiert, was absolut problemlos klappte. 
Ebenso ist es möglich, aus Ubuntu heraus die Windows-Installation auf Viren zu untersuchen - nichts anderes macht ja beispielsweise die Desinfec't-LiveCD. Dazu bräuchtest du aber natürlich einen Virenscanner unter Ubuntu. Die aus der Windows-Welt bekannten Scanner Avast und Bitdefender gibt es auch für Linux. 
Für den Betrieb deines Systems unter Linux ist ein Virenscanner eigentlich nicht notwendig. Dadurch, dass du praktisch immer stark eingeschränkte Rechte im System hast, kannst du auch nicht viel Schaden anrichten. Dazu kommt, dass es ohnehin wenige Viren für Linux-Systeme gibt. Es ist aber auch unter Linux wichtig, sein System aktuell zu halten - gerade weil mittlerweile die meisten Sicherheitslücken nicht mehr auf das Betriebssystem, sondern auf Anwendungen wie Browser oder PDF-Viewer abzielen.

Ich habe nur auf meinem (Linux-)Fileserver einen Virenscanner installiert, der jede Nacht das System scannt. Darüber hinaus lasse ich auf jedem meiner wichtigen Systeme jede Nacht die Integrität aller Systemdateien überprüfen. Damit wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand in das System eindringt und Schaden anrichten kann, minimiert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## the|MIKE (19. Mai 2011)

mhh ok dann installier ich mir ubuntu + antivirus-software und wenn was mit windows ist start ich ubuntu dann das antivirusprogramm und lass einfach alle platten durchsuchen kommt der dann auch auf die windows dateien? also is jetzt nicht das die sich gegenseitig nciht sehen oder muss ich da was extra machen/beachten damit das funktioniert??


----------



## Jimini (19. Mai 2011)

Ubuntu sollte standardmäßig auch die Windows-Partitionen einbinden. Auf die solltest du dann auch problemlos mit dem Virenscanner zugreifen können. Falls nicht, wäre es aber keine allzu große Sache, das entsprechend einzurichten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## the|MIKE (19. Mai 2011)

ok installiere des jetzt mal vielen dank aber ;P

wenn noch was ist schreib ich einfach wieder hier rein


----------



## Jimini (19. Mai 2011)

Nur keine falsche Scheu!

MfG Jimini


----------

